# Fehlermeldung ntdll.dll



## Luda (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich bekomme bei verschiedenen Programmen die folgende fehlermeldung:

Prozedureinsprungpunkt RtlUnhandledExceptionFilter wurde in der DLL ntdll.dll nicht gefunden

Wenn ich dann auf OK klicke, startet das Programm. Dann kommt die meldung wieder beim Arbeiten. U.a. bei Mozilla.
Kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen

mein BS = win2000 sp4

mfg 
Luda


----------



## Ben Ben (2. Februar 2004)

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.


----------



## Luda (3. Februar 2004)

leider hat mir das auch nicht weiter geholfen :-(


----------



## daDom (3. Februar 2004)

Kein Wunder - alles auf chinesisch ;-]


Aber ich hatte auch mal mit der ntdll.dll .
Versuche es mal mit einer Registry Säuberung.
Ansonsten such dir die ntdll.dll von einem anderen Win2000 Rechner und kopiere sie dir.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Luda,

laut Bugreport soll man die Datei "uxtheme.dll" löschen, damit Anwendungen wieder einwandfrei funktionieren, falls man ein Update des Browsers vermeiden möchte. 
Meine Empfehlung jedoch ist trotzdem ein Update des Browsers, da die Subroutine, welche angesprochen wird, überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist und somit weitere Fehler nicht auszuschliessen sind.


----------

